# Saturday Nov. 4 report



## SteveG (Oct 7, 2016)

Nothing today. 3.5 hrs trolling Conneaut. Anyone else do any good?


----------



## Bernie Babb (Apr 13, 2004)

Trolled the rockeyy...no fish. this morning water was too muddy.


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Did you troll the creek or the lake/ wall area ?


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Sidelined !!


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

Ouch! Hook removal ?
EB


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Smashed and broke 8 stiches


----------



## SteveG (Oct 7, 2016)

FishIgo said:


> Smashed and broke 8 stiches


Ouch! Sorry man


----------



## SteveG (Oct 7, 2016)

Trolled breakwall, shipping channel. River was pretty muddy so we skipped that.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Fish moved upriver. Nothing left at the mouths.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

They are in the mouths. We slaughtered them on green silver spoons.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

FishIgo said:


> Smashed and broke 8 stiches


How? Bet that hurts. Hope you retrieve right handed. Here's to a speedy healing.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you , and yes I am right hand retrieve !!!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

FishIgo said:


> View attachment 248755
> Sidelined !!


Here's what it'll look like in around 5 years.(Wood splitting accident!) Scars barely noticeable!


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Ouch,bad day fishing. Hope you heal quickly.


FishIgo said:


> View attachment 248755
> Sidelined !!


,


----------

